# How bad is this oil leak?



## Michael Russell (Sep 6, 2018)

I have a long 510 tractor. I noticed the oil is leaking pretty bad I finally realized where it was leaking out of. It seems to be leaking out of where two parts of the engine meet. I was wondering if anyone new what was leaking And what my options are for repair. Thank you I will include a picture to try to point out where it is.


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

If you're pretty sure it's engine oil, and the leak is pretty steady with the engine running, then it COULD be coming from the back side of the camshaft. The Long tractor(and engine) is based on a Fiat design similar to this.

partstore.agriculture.newholland.com/us/ValleyImplementNL/parts-search.html#epc::mr64592ar361281

I can't confirm that the two are identical and parts will interchange, but the design is pretty much the same. Items 21 and 22 in this diagram would be my first thought. Other possibilities yes, but there is oil pressure present there with the engine running. IF that's what it is, a tractor split is the only solution.


----------



## Michael Russell (Sep 6, 2018)

Fedup said:


> If you're pretty sure it's engine oil, and the leak is pretty steady with the engine running, then it COULD be coming from the back side of the camshaft. The Long tractor(and engine) is based on a Fiat design similar to this.
> 
> partstore.agriculture.newholland.com/us/ValleyImplementNL/parts-search.html#epc::mr64592ar361281
> 
> I can't confirm that the two are identical and parts will interchange, but the design is pretty much the same. Items 21 and 22 in this diagram would be my first thought. Other possibilities yes, but there is oil pressure present there with the engine running. IF that's what it is, a tractor split is the only solution.


Thank you. With the engine running it pushes out steadily


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Better see to it asap just to be safe.


----------



## Michael Russell (Sep 6, 2018)

Fedup said:


> If you're pretty sure it's engine oil, and the leak is pretty steady with the engine running, then it COULD be coming from the back side of the camshaft. The Long tractor(and engine) is based on a Fiat design similar to this.
> 
> partstore.agriculture.newholland.com/us/ValleyImplementNL/parts-search.html#epc::mr64592ar361281
> 
> I can't confirm that the two are identical and parts will interchange, but the design is pretty much the same. Items 21 and 22 in this diagram would be my first thought. Other possibilities yes, but there is oil pressure present there with the engine running. IF that's what it is, a tractor split is the only solution.


For some reason your link for the parts page is not working today. Would you be able to send it again please.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

https://partstore.agriculture.newho...5e9e93ca&sl=EN&currency=#epc::mr64592ar361281


----------



## Michael Russell (Sep 6, 2018)

pogobill said:


> https://partstore.agriculture.newho...5e9e93ca&sl=EN&currency=#epc::mr64592ar361281


Thank you


----------



## Frank Boothe (12 mo ago)

Michael Russell said:


> I have a long 510 tractor. I noticed the oil is leaking pretty bad I finally realized where it was leaking out of. It seems to be leaking out of where two parts of the engine meet. I was wondering if anyone new what was leaking And what my options are for repair. Thank you I will include a picture to try to point out where it is.
> View attachment 48585
> View attachment 48585
> View attachment 48587


----------



## Frank Boothe (12 mo ago)

i have a 510 with this same problem. Did you ever figure this out???


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

Not a lot to 'figure out'. It's a failed seal and the unit has to be split to replace it.


----------



## Frank Boothe (12 mo ago)

SidecarFlip said:


> Not a lot to 'figure out'. It's a failed seal and the unit has to be split to replace it.


Alot to figure out actually. I see no "seal" at this location???


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

It's inside the bellhousing. Either at the crank end or the trans end. Has to be split to access it. If it's transmission fluid, it the input shaft seal. if it's motor oil, it's the crankshaft seal. The trans seal is easier. The crank seal requires removal of the clutch and flywheel to access it.


----------



## Frank Boothe (12 mo ago)

SidecarFlip said:


> It's inside the bellhousing. Either at the crank end or the trans end. Has to be split to access it. If it's transmission fluid, it the input shaft seal. if it's motor oil, it's the crankshaft seal. The trans seal is easier. The crank seal requires removal of the clutch and flywheel to access it.


I’ve had this tractor apart b4, for a new clutch. I just don’t see how a crankseal can come THRU the block. And why isn’t it running out the belhousing weep hole. Looks to be coming rite out the block 1/2” in front of the engine/bellhousing seam?? Just like this mans pic.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

You could get real lucky and have it be a head related issue too. If you don't want to fix it, keep adding. Oil is cheap.


----------



## Ed white (4 mo ago)

Michael Russell said:


> I have a long 510 tractor. I noticed the oil is leaking pretty bad I finally realized where it was leaking out of. It seems to be leaking out of where two parts of the engine meet. I was wondering if anyone new what was leaking And what my options are for repair. Thank you I will include a picture to try to point out where it is.
> View attachment 48585
> View attachment 48585
> View attachment 48587


I have a long tractor doing the same thing did you fix yours and what did it consist of


----------

